
One hour of slow breathing changed my life - rv-de
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/jul/26/every-breath-you-take-the-lost-art-of-breathing
======
firebaze
Not sure if this really needs to be posted once per day:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=One%20hour%20of%20slow%20breat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=One%20hour%20of%20slow%20breathing%20changed%20my%20life&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
Solstinox
You don't see people sit around staring off into space. Not trying to sit. Not
trying to follow some gimmicky Sitting™ 2.0™ technique. Just sitting. In idle.

Slow breathing is just a gimmick here. The change came from realizing what
cats everywhere already know. It's good to idle.

